# Spaniel Hunt Test Photos



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh Stacey I love all the photos!! I love your happy smiles and how Lucy goes after the birds in the air. What a great time it looks like!! Congratulations!! go team Lucy!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pictures!! Love it!! The ribbon pic is my favorite 

I looked on AKC and the closest club that holds a spaniel test is now a 16 hour drive away! ***!!! They used to have one in Atlanta (6 hours) but now VA/MD!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha GRF stars out "w" "t" "f" 
oh brother


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos!! We're running some this weekend, but it's supposed to be 90 and humid here. Not good for upland hunting.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Barb I hear you! 45 and sideways rain wasn't either. We only planted 6 birds at a time because they would get too wet if we left them in the fields very long. When it's hot they probably don't fly well either. By the way there is a video on my Facebook page of the flushing sequence.


----------

